# Using SmartCard in Different Receiver



## mailjbrown (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Dish Network 522 receiver with an active subscription SmartCard at my home. I also have a vacation condo and would like to buy a second 522 and use my home SmartCard when I vacation there. Will the SmartCard work in the second 522?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No.

Smartcards are "married" to specific receivers.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just pack up your 522 and take it with you.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Scooper is right. No can do.

I'm not sure if it's violation of agreement, but I've heard where people just setup a dish at each location and cart the receiver around wherever they are staying.

If you want to share your vacation condo, I will pay the satellite bill at the condo--problem solved!! ( - :


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You can't use smartcards in different receivers.

In addition, you need an account for each physical location that you wish to view Dish... so taking the receiver back and forth is a violation of terms of service in most cases.

I say "most cases" because there are some people who have a summer home and call Dish to move (shut down service at home and enable at vacation home) and then reverse that after the summer when they move back... and this seems to be in line with Dish agreements since it does prevent viewing the programming at 2 different homes at the same time.


----------



## mailjbrown (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the good advice. I will consider asking Dish to "move" me to the condo and then back again.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The current policy is to use the same receiver at the two locations. But, you have to setup a DishMover for the second location, then have them add a 'snowbird' tag to your account, and cart the receiver (max 2) back and forth.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Keep in mind this isn't a "move" like some people do to skirt DMA issues.

I am only endorsing an actual move where you really will be living at a different place for a time, and leaving no one at home to cheat.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, this one's covered under the 'Snowbird' customer than the 'DMA-cheater' customer.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Activate the second receiver and pay $5 a month to duplicate programming on it. Then just leave it at the remote location. If you have less than 4 receivers, they don't ask you any questions, or require you to have a phone line hooked up (unless it is a DVR newer than the 508 model, or something like that).

I leave an old 501 at our cottage which we visit about once a month. It's worth the $5 to just leave it activated so I don't have to deal with moving anything. I have an old single LNB dish pointing at only 119. WE don't get all the programming there, but it's the enough to give us some entertainment when the weather sucks and we are stuck inside.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

jkane said:


> Activate the second receiver and pay $5 a month to duplicate programming on it. Then just leave it at the remote location. If you have less than 4 receivers, they don't ask you any questions, or require you to have a phone line hooked up (unless it is a DVR newer than the 508 model, or something like that).
> 
> I leave an old 501 at our cottage which we visit about once a month. It's worth the $5 to just leave it activated so I don't have to deal with moving anything. I have an old single LNB dish pointing at only 119. WE don't get all the programming there, but it's the enough to give us some entertainment when the weather sucks and we are stuck inside.


While what your doing works, it is a breach of your terms of service, and is not the right advice to give, nor is it ethical.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> While what your doing works, it is a breach of your terms of service, and is not the right advice to give, nor is it ethical.


I would consider it ethical. Maybe not moral. It is ethical, because it is the path of least resistance to what would be done if I were to jump through hoops over and over every month to transfer the account for 2-3 days. I am not stealing anything from the provider. I am one family using the hardware I bought and the service I pay for. Under the spirit of the "service agreement", I am meeting it. I am not sharing service with anyone!

And as far as breach of contract goes ... I Double Dog Dare Dish to ever show me that contract! I NEVER signed one. Never saw one, and have had dish for over 10 years. There is no contract. There is an implied agreement along with accepting service. But that is not a contract.

Go ahead and say what you like. It's just Television, and since my bill has doubled in the past 2 years due to this fee and that fee and some kind of double billing for HD service between silver and platinum service, I could care less if Dish cuts me off! If they decide I am doing something wrong, then turn the service off and walk away. I am OK with that. There are plenty of other places to get entertainment from at a much lower price.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

jkane said:


> Activate the second receiver and pay $5 a month to duplicate programming on it. Then just leave it at the remote location. If you have less than 4 receivers, they don't ask you any questions, or require you to have a phone line hooked up (unless it is a DVR newer than the 508 model, or something like that).
> 
> I leave an old 501 at our cottage which we visit about once a month. It's worth the $5 to just leave it activated so I don't have to deal with moving anything. I have an old single LNB dish pointing at only 119. WE don't get all the programming there, but it's the enough to give us some entertainment when the weather sucks and we are stuck inside.


Big NO NO!
For one thing, you will need a phone line connection for the additional receivers. If that phone line is in a different location when it calls in from another location you are cut off. Period!

If you fail to connect a phone line, they could audit your account, by calling you up and asking for the location i.d. on each receiver (that i.d. changes all the time so you cant just write it down when you are at the vacation location).

The safest way is to follow the rules - use Dishmover and get the snowbird tag. This way you will get the locals that you are supposed to get at each location.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Only dual tuner receivers need a phone line, but if you have 3 or 4 receivers, don't be surprized if you get a call from the Dish Nazis asking you to verify the location ID on each receiver on your account, if you cannot read the random numbers off the screen, the receiver will be permanently disabled.

Just count on taking one with you when you go to the cabin, buying an extra receiver is not the way to go.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I have never had a phone line on any of my receivers. Never had them call about it either. Could be that I am a very old customer too, and they know I have paid my bill with all of these receivers for many years including upgrading them along the way.

If they cut me off, they lose me as a customer, not me losing anything I can't live without! Actually, they did that once many years ago. It was not pretty. They are very lucky I stuck around after it too. Could be that I escalated that mistake on their part way back then, and maybe my account has a remark about not making stupid mistakes to make me walk away again.


----------



## The Wiz (Dec 26, 2005)

Question: What do the E* subscribers, who have the latest and greatest equipment that must be connected to a phone line, do when they decide to replace their landline phone service with cellular service?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The Wiz said:


> Question: What do the E* subscribers, who have the latest and greatest equipment that must be connected to a phone line, do when they decide to replace their landline phone service with cellular service?


You have 2 options - 
#1 - at least the DVRs have an ethernet connection, so you can use your broadband connection

#2 - pay the $5 month extra receiver charge that is waived otherwise.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jkane said:


> They are very lucky I stuck around after it too.


I'm sure Charlie appreciates that. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't like always having to drive on the right-side of the road in the US... I paid for my car, why can't i drive it wherever I want?

If I can't drive wherever I want, and I get arrested, then the car companies will just lose me as a customer.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jkane said:


> I have never had a phone line on any of my receivers. Never had them call about it either. Could be that I am a very old customer too, and they know I have paid my bill with all of these receivers for many years including upgrading them along the way.
> 
> If they cut me off, they lose me as a customer, not me losing anything I can't live without! Actually, they did that once many years ago. It was not pretty. They are very lucky I stuck around after it too. Could be that I escalated that mistake on their part way back then, and maybe my account has a remark about not making stupid mistakes to make me walk away again.


Just count yourself lucky that the AUDIT dept. hasn't contacted you. This month I had a customer add a second receiver to his account and ended up talking to the audit dept before they activated the receiver. He didn't have a phone line connected. Just because you don't have a lot of receivers and have never had phone lines connected you are not immune to audit.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't like always having to drive on the right-side of the road in the US... I paid for my car, why can't i drive it wherever I want?
> 
> If I can't drive wherever I want, and I get arrested, then the car companies will just lose me as a customer.


You CAN drive it on either side. Go ahead and do it. That is the beauty of living in the US. You are free to make your own decisions and accept the consequences.


----------

